# Pet Peeves



## Dresden (Jun 24, 2011)

My big pet peeve at my barn is a bunch of the girls run around the barn barefoot and even ride that way. Barefoot in the barn seems yucky and dangerous. (One of these is a little girl 5 or 6 who rides barefoot and helmetless) 

My personal pet peeve is my right leg is weaker due to an old army injury and my stupid right heel creeps up on me a lot. I constantly have to remind myself to put that heel down. My last instructor even joked that I looked like 2 different riders depending on which side she was watching!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarnMouse (Jul 13, 2011)

Grooming my lesson horse, then coming back from the tack room sixty seconds later to find a teenager "re-grooming" my horse, unasked. It just annoys me beyond words for some reason.

My own personal riding pet peeve is that I have a hard time keeping my chest up and shoulders back. I ride a desk all day long so keeping good posture is a constant fight for me.


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

Barnmouse when I used to take lessons when I was younger I used to hate going for my lesson coming back and finding my brushes and other contents of my grooming box scattered throughout the barn! everything had my name on it and everyone still helped themselves!! AND taking lead ropes out of boxes and not returning them.


----------



## BarnMouse (Jul 13, 2011)

Ohhh yeah, we have walking grooming supplies too! lol Nothing's labeled so it's pretty much fair game, but if it was my own personal horse's grooming supplies that were being bogarted I'd probably be tearing out my hair.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I have my own place, so I'm the only owner in the barn but I do have training clients, lesson students & their families in & out. 

Bringing spectators is totally fine & welcomed but it drives me insane when small children are brought along and can't behave...it's a barn & arena, not jungle gym & sandbox! 

If you open it - close it. Gates, lockers, tack room, barn doors...if it had to be opened it was shut for a reason. 

My self peeve, I'm awful about hoofpicks....I stick them in my pocket & forget them. Need to work on that 25 yr old habit! At least they are always clean, I usually find them in the washer :lol:


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

I board at my sister in laws, and she is always trying to tell me that my cribber is going to die of colic. I've done hours of research on the internet to learn anything and everything I could about cribbing, but no matter what I say, she would rather insist because some guy, somwhere told her it was so. Do the research yourself! I don't give a crap. But my horse is not going to die and she's not going to teach it to your horses. I've got it under control, thank you. 

So I guess it would be people who would rather listen to that ONE "expert" they know, than just doing the research, if they're really that worried.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

People who don't stop their horse when they say whoa. Oh my, goodness! Whoa means stop! It does NOT mean continue around the roundpen (or wherever) another 3-5 times at a canter, and then proceed to slow the horse to a walk and STILL not stop >.> I do not care one ounce if you're "just having fun". It's dangerous, and it messes up the training onthe horse. I absolutely hate it. My friend's pony is leased and she does it all the time. Everyone tells her to not do it, but she proceeds to do it. :| Both my friend and I are so annoyed by it, and now when he gives lessons, the little kids have to actually pull on the reins to stop him. He use to stop on a dime with just a whoa, and now he doesn't. >.<

But anywho, my pet peeves of myself when I'm riding. I absolutely cannot keep a good seat at a canter on a few of the horses. They're so rough at the canter and I feel like I'm bouncing like a sack of potatoes on their backs. *sigh* It sucks, lol. I also hate that the horse I'm leasing has the worst trot in the world, it's so difficult to post to because it's so short and choppy, and I don't enjoy sitting it either. :/ A small 3 meter circle is fine, but anything bigger she gets choppy, unbalanced, and speeds up to compensate. 
I also hate when BOs (or owner of horse you're leasing) has an issue. Or they plan on selling the horse out from underneath you while you're leasing it. :|

I don't want to rant on everything that peeves me because I'll be here for a week, so we'll keep it at major ones. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

There are quite a few things that make me mad was stables. My number one would be snotty children. It is the main reason I found a place without them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

My big one - People who can clearly see that I'm trying to work with my horse and concentrate on what HE'S doing, but insist on talking to me about the weather or something. Yes, I know the weather has been crappy lately and yes, I'm very appreciative of the sun we have now... but please. Let me focus. I'll talk to you when I'm done concentrating on the 500lbs of horse jogging in circles around me.

Also: Don't give my horse treats without asking. 95% of the time, I'll probably tell you to go right ahead and give him that piece of apple or peppermint, but for God's sake... ASK FIRST.


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

I forgot to include my pet peeves. I have been working on bringing my horse to the rial when he strays and i always move my rein instead of my weight and shift my shoulders the wrong way no matter how many times i try i always mix it up. Also my heels shift all over the place when i ride its been an issue since i was a kid. and finally my hands when i was a kid they would be up high now they are too low i cannot find a happy medium.

also I HATE DEER!


----------



## rlcarnes (Jul 12, 2011)

Dogs!! My old trainer was an aussie breeder and we would be jumping -long ago  and a dog would just lay down in front of the jump- like oh I had no idea you were here! And she just let them. It's called professionalism! I'm paying you good money to learn how to jump not learn how to bail when your dog decides to take a siesta in front of the jump.

Oh but my biggest riding pet peeve (I'll do mine in a minute) is when people force a horse into something its not. You can't expect a horse that is not built and trained to do reining to do it. yeah its fun to try but don't take your horse that is really a hunt pleasure horse and expect him to do flying changes, roll backs and spins. it is just not fair to him or you. **Edit If you want to do reining and you think that your horse can there is no problem at lower levels as long as it gets proper training**

My biggest self riding pet peeve is that my hips always seem to be out of alignment and I turn in the saddle. also I seem to have this habit of riding with the outside of my foot instead of my whole foot in the stirrup- I'm weird


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

My biggest pet peeve is people not keeping things under control. I don't care if it's themselves, their friends, kids, dogs, horses or whatever else they decide to haul along. At a minimum it is annoying and at the worst it can be down right dangerous.

For myself while riding.... I tend to end up putting all my weight in the right stirrup if not paying attention. Typically I don't notice it until my knee starts hurting and by then it's to late, I'm going to be limping around for a day or two. I'm sure my horse is just as annoyed at me but he suffers in silence.


----------



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

My biggest pet peeve is when people only use force and scream at their horses to do something. Such as whipping the heck out of it if his/her horse refuses a jump. 

My riding pet peeve is how I can't keep my legs in the correct position.


----------



## eqkidd (Jul 16, 2011)

Harsh bits + unsteady hands = >.<
Not warming up.

Looking down.


----------



## Shenandoah (Aug 9, 2010)

My pet peeve is when people bring in multiple horses to work only one of them, when there is limited space to do so. My barn has a corridor where the field boarders groom and tack up. One of the field boarders has three horses. She ALWAYS has to bring ALL three in at the same time. When all three are there, there isn't a lot of space left for anyone else, especially if it's a busy day. Then when she's riding one, the other two just stand there in the corridor, leaving everyone else to try to get around them.
Fortunately they're very mild mannered, but it's still a pain. The two left in the corridor don't act up or anything while she's riding the one, so it's not like they're inseparable. They could just as easily wait in the field (which is right next to the arena, anyway).

For myself, slouched shoulders and piano hands. Exactly the way I sit 10+ hours/day at the computer, translates itself directly onto horseback, difficult to break.


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

Girls with boobs not wearing a good sports bra, or two! I hate watching them trot and when trying to teach I often need to bite my tongue. It hurts just watching!

People using my saddles and not covering them. 

Leaving empty hay nets on fences. 

Being silly enough to go in with my incredibly unpredictable mare when everyone knows the rule is me only then whining when they get kicked/bitten yes I have uni I'll change her rugs when I can she won't die if she gets a little sweaty for an hour. 

Oh and of course people who've been on 6 trails and think they can ride well enough that I'm going to get them cantering first lesson.


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

Oops I forgot my own peeves.

My HEELS my old instructor when I was a kid kinda gave up on them now 10+ years of bad habits. Therefore bad heels bad legs.


----------



## jfisher256 (Jul 12, 2011)

When I used to ride certain horses that kick, I warned people when I get on, don't ride directly next to/behind him/her because s/he kicks. Some of the riders still found a way to do so and I would tell them not to, and they would *still* continue to do it, therefore causing a big ordeal.

Over-crowded arenas. Sometimes it would be so crowded (at least 10-15 riders in there at a time), and there are a lot of jumps and the arena isn't a huge arena. It gets so hard to freely do what you want to with your horse. I couldn't even really canter and jump if I wanted to or when I wanted to so I never stayed on long because it drove me crazy only walking/trotting. If I was going to ride while I had the time to, I want to actually make use out of that time. So I just started going when literally no one or only one or two other riders were there and I just started going during those times.

My own riding pet peeves, are I always always always lean forward. I've had numerous people tell me to sit back and bring my shoulders back (my last instructor actually told me it looked like I was riding in my back brace >.<) and I find it hard to keep my legs/feet where they're supposed to be. They tend to slip too forward a lot. When I was riding Flash yesterday afternoon I had such a sloppy seat and I was so embarassed, the owner was probably saying things about it to herself! :-|


----------



## DustyDiamond (Mar 18, 2010)

Whisper22 said:


> So I guess it would be people who would rather listen to that ONE "expert" they know, than just doing the research, if they're really that worried.


This absolutely positively annoys me to no end!!! When people think they know everything and try to tell you what to do when you actually do research and try to learn and what they tell you is wrong.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

Peole with a lot of bark, but no bite.
I can not stand when people talk about things they are not educated in and they seem to think they are, or when they say they can do something but they clearly don't - If I ask you if you know how to do something I will not loo down on you if you say No I just want to be able to help/show you how!
I also hate when I hear people talking crap about other people, yes I know we all do it but do not dog someone out or claim you can beat them if you can't. Stop being jelouse and just worry about you doing well then maybe you will start winning! 

I also hate when people do not respect mine or others things.
I never mind letting someone borrow something of mine just so long as you treat it as it was your own and return it when you finished how and in the shape it was in when I let you borrow it, and ALWAYS ASK I usually always say yes!

Also I am very anal about my things, although I do not mind letting people use my stuff, I can not sleep at night knowing things are not where they belong when they could be  haha

My biggest problems are
- I am very hard on myself
- I do not always ride how I know I should, I know what I am doing wrong but for some reason I keep doing it :/
- I go with my heart more then my brain.

although all of the above are some of the best things about myself 

MY ALL TIME PET PEEVE IS:

"You know its not the horses fault or problem, ITS YOURS!

People love to think stupid horse, when 9 times out of 10 it's stupid rider!


----------



## eclaire23 (Oct 26, 2010)

DONT TOUCH MY TACK!!!!!!!!!! My tack room isnt a pot luck! You can't just take it because it looks good. Then it doesnt get put back correctly- more than one occasion found the flaps to my flat saddle scruntch under itself on the rack. Leaving it bent.... and if one dares touch my saddle pads.... evil will ensue! lol But seriously just ask. Dont sneak around then fail miserably at covering it up. Half of the time I'll let them use it. 

If there is Show Shean on my horse dont touch. this leads to- I can clean my horse so dont "help" unless asked =)

When my mum becomes the ALMIGHTY trainer- and I no longer can do anything right.

Myself- posture (I slump) & My weight<- doesnt effect my horse or me physically...but its always an issue for us ladies lol


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

*trail riders*

who camp with their horses and leave them picketed with no hay and barely give them water.
I feel bad about having the boys picketed so they always have a full hay bag and I water every 3 hours, even at night. 

My personal: not being as good a rider as I used to be, because of injuries and Rheumatiod arthritis, cannot really ride non gaited horses well.....


----------



## Mythilus (Aug 16, 2010)

My biggest pet peeve is fellow boarders asking YOU to get THEIR horse because, oh, you're going to the field anyway, despite your horse is in the field on the other side of the property, you're still going to the field so you might as well get their horse too!

In myself, my legs are terrible when jumping, I rode a horse who was a frequent refuser so ended up putting my legs forward in expectation on a refusal to stop myself going over it's head. Now I cannot keep my legs straight! :lol:


----------



## WhoaNow (Jan 18, 2011)

My horse pet peeves are :

1.) Irresponsible breeding (backyard breeding resulting in 'OOPS' babies:shock,
2.) Improper/rundown fencing/housing to contain your horses (for THEIR safety and the safety of others),
3.) *Excuses*, instead of routine, and proper care(farrier, vet, etc.),
4.) Too many mouths, not enough money to properly feed/care for them,
5.) Young kids (just learning to ride) wearing SPURS!:shock:
6.) Disrespectful horses with no ground manners,

Thats just to name a few,..., I may be back with more:wink:


----------



## Jumper4ever (Jan 2, 2011)

Why does everyone say "kids are so awful around the barn" everyone has to start somewhere... 

Anyway a big pet peeve of mine is stabling horses. They're not supposed to be inside 12 hours a day. My horses are NEVER locked inside unless they need to be on stall rest. I see so many unhappy horses that only get to go out for an hour or two a day. 

Tails- I am a big perfectionist when it comes to tails. If i see one that is dirty a knotted i can't stand it!!


----------



## rlcarnes (Jul 12, 2011)

Jumper4ever said:


> Why does everyone say "kids are so awful around the barn" everyone has to start somewhere...
> 
> Anyway a big pet peeve of mine is stabling horses. They're not supposed to be inside 12 hours a day. My horses are NEVER locked inside unless they need to be on stall rest. I see so many unhappy horses that only get to go out for an hour or two a day.
> 
> Tails- I am a big perfectionist when it comes to tails. If i see one that is dirty a knotted i can't stand it!!


I think the problem with kids is that they (some or most of the time) not properly supervised. Whether it is from their parents or the trainer. At the barn that I used to ride it was like the plague. I don't mind kids at all like you said everyone has to start somewhere, but they need to be monitored. Like only having one lesson and then thinking that they can jump a 3' fence. It happened at our barn because the parent just dropped them off and the trainer was not there either. long story short girl fell and broke her leg but she is ok now. 

Remember the Saddle Club? I think that all kids want to be at a barn like that- but honestly after watching the show (every morning and no I do not have kids :wink that show kind of gives kids the wrong idea about riding. You can't just go willy nilly around the barn and gallop off into the sunset. 

It is the same as nursing school. I am almost ready to graduate but some of the nurses seem to have forgotten what it was like to go through school and they aren't the most helpful. When you get to a certain point in your riding career most of us seem to forget that we were once one of those little starry eyed kids wanting to tame the wild stallion and have a deep connection with our horses.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

People who wear half chaps with shorts. Especially booty shorts. So trashy.

When people crank nosebands/flashes so tight the horse can barely breathe.

Hoity-toity, elitist snobs who own horses purely for social status or competition purposes.

Mexican "dancing" horses. Es no bueno. 

When people bring their kids to the barn and don't keep tabs on them. I am NOT here to babysit, and I DO NOT appreciate your rugrats running around and screaming when I'm trying to enjoy my horse. It's not my job to discipline your kids, but dammit, if they spook my horse one more time, I'll smack the sh*t out of them. CONTROL YOUR CHILDREN. Thank you. [/end rant]


----------



## Shenandoah (Aug 9, 2010)

Jumper4ever said:


> Why does everyone say "kids are so awful around the barn" everyone has to start somewhere...


Kids who are interested in horses and putting effort into it are one thing.

There's a kid who comes out to my barn sometimes who crawls around the horses' feet chasing frogs. One of these days he's going to get a good kick or accidentally stomped on....


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

Jessabel said:


> People who wear half chaps with shorts. Especially booty shorts. So trashy.


Hmm, a lot of people I know, and myself are pretty trashy then. When its hot, we ride in shorts and half chaps all the time. 

1) People who think my horse is going to drop dead if a smack him. Then proceed to tell me I need to stop abusing my horse. 
2) Not locking the tack shed. Please, I have my stuff in here too if you don't care about your tack enough to leave it out to get stolen, thats fine with me. But my stuff is here too, I can't afford to replace it, so lock the shed properly (No, moving one letter down does not count)
3) People who freak out when my dogs are off leash. They don't leave my side, they don't go near you or your horse, and I clean up after them. Back off. 
4) 'Trainers' that don't ride.
5) People who don't believe in their horses (EX. Horse that could have been a grand prix jumper, and the owners believe he is stupid maxed out at 2')
6) Horses with bad manners.

Alot more, but i'll stop here.


----------



## Mythilus (Aug 16, 2010)

WhoaNow said:


> 5.) Young kids (just learning to ride) wearing SPURS!:shock:


That reminds me... I hate seeing little kids, like under the age of 10, wearing not only spurs but also DOUBLE BRIDLES!
I'm an adult and I'm not yet experienced enough for the double bridle, but I see it everywhere. Overweight ladies walking around with horse whips and sitting their young girls and boys on flashy show ponies in double bridles and spurs for social status.

I also hate anyone who takes frustration out on their horse. A very large woman got placed second in a show hack class, on a very nice big grey horse whom *I* had sold her, and she got off him and proceeded to belt him around the head with her "cane" (long bamboo sticks commonly used in show hacking), telling him he was stupid and not worth the money she paid and that she hated him and she wanted a new horse!


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

My gelding's ability to pack mud tightly into his freshly cleaned hooves. We're working on ground manners right now and I'm teaching him that it's okay for me to clean his hooves. I pick them out without a problem, wipe the soles with a rag and inspect them. I like to wipe his feet down so I can familiarize myself with how they look, so I can easily spot changes or issues. They look great all clean.

Until he puts his foot down and wanders to his waterer. By the time he moseys on back to me, it looks like I haven't cleaned his feet in weeks!

Stupid mud. That's my newest pet peeve.


----------



## Gilly (May 28, 2011)

My own pet peeves...

1) My right knee is injured permanently and I can't ride with stirrups. I'd have loved to jump but my knee won't support me and hiking up my stirrups even further sounds like hell.

2) Due to said injury I've had the wrong leg position for quite some time and my lower legs won't stop moving.

3) I get too frustrated sometimes which doesn't help at all.

That's about it


----------



## OTTBLover (Jun 23, 2011)

My pet peeve - when my friend does an average dressage test, then when reading the judges comments proceeds to pick it apart - ie. Judge says 'Horse's head tilted to the left', my friend reads and says 'head tilted? As if! That judge is useless'

Also, when people pay for a lesson, and when they are told how to do something/correct something, they try to justify to the instructor why they were doing it their way - and continue to do it, without trying the instructors way.
Why pay for a lesson if your not going to listen anyway?!?!?!?!

My personal peeve - my loss of confidence since having my kids - 18 months after the last one was born, I am only *just* starting to feel more confident with green horses in strange situations... :-(


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

People being inconsiderate in the jumping/warmup ring! Make sure you know where the other horses/riders are, and that you stay out of their way, and all will be well. Also make sure you know the other horses in the arena, and the riders! If there's a green horse or rider in there, be particularly mindful of them. If you're ON a green horse, make sure you let other people know!

Over-bitting. MAJOR pet hate. I hate seeing kimblewicks and pelhams on horses that I know can and do go kindly in a snaffle. I don't mind it if the pelham is being used with a snaffle rein and a curb rein (I like pelhams when they're used correctly), but with roundings or just on the curb rein is bad news.

Not sure why, but I hate seeing tiny kids on 17hh horses, yet I wouldn't hesitate to get on one myself, and I'm not much bigger than a 12 year old. Plus I firmly believe that a horse isn't too big for you unless you can't get on it safely.

My own riding pet peeves? Ummm... my hands/arms creep backwards, it causes a tendency to ride into the back of the saddle and that's when Monty doesn't move forward properly - and he's a forward kinda horse so it's when he starts rushing and it all snowballs into disaster. My inside hand, especially, has a tendency to creep back. I have a tendency to want to jump and canter too much, because trotting is boring, but if I vary the speed within the trot I'll trot for a lot longer before I get bored.

If I'm not riding 'backwards' I tend to lean forwards a little bit and my upper body isn't strong enough. Also, I tend to collapse my inside half on turns to the left, which is only a fairly recent discovery but makes sense because 3 of the last 4 horses have been rusty on that side - clearly it's not the horses that are rusty, it's the rider.

I would like my lower leg to be more stable but it's getting there.


----------



## Tux (Jul 18, 2011)

It use to bother me when I was little that someone always felt that they had to help me lead my horse when I could do it myself. So now it still irritates me to see teenagers leading a horse for a child who prefers to do it them self.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

WhoaNow said:


> My horse pet peeves are :
> 
> 1.) Irresponsible breeding (backyard breeding resulting in 'OOPS' babies:shock,
> 2.) Improper/rundown fencing/housing to contain your horses (for THEIR safety and the safety of others),
> ...


 

^^^agreeded!! ---> number 1 and 4 and 6 I CAN NOT STAND!!!


----------



## PaintedHeart (May 24, 2011)

If I listed my pet-peeves I'd probably be here all day, so I'll just list a few.

In others:
~ When my dad tries to tell me what to do whenever my instructor isn't around. I'm sorry, but my horse needs to work on something for a while longer, I'm not going to stop working on that RIGHT THIS SECOND just because you want to see me doing something more "exciting". I'm also not about to break the rules just to get something done more quickly.
~ When you (politely) give someone advice and they get angry with you. 
~ When people who haven't even been off the lunge-line yet are asking if they can do cross-country. It's great to have goals but seriously, kid, you haven't even started trotting yet! 

In myself:
~ I have a horrible time remembering to keep my shoulders back. 
~ My leg position is *finally* getting a lot better, but for the longest time my legs were all over the place.
~ Piano hands!


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

At the barn the tack room has a door that is suppose to be closed when your not in there. The reason is there is a cat the goes and pees on the tack and this is nice private tack. The door being open and no one there is BAAAA!!!! One thing i keep doing some times at lessons and not as much now is looking at the horses ears.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

MadamKing said:


> That reminds me... I hate seeing little kids, like under the age of 10, wearing not only spurs but also DOUBLE BRIDLES!
> I'm an adult and I'm not yet experienced enough for the double bridle, but I see it everywhere.


Are you sure its a double bridle (as in 2 bits) and not a Pelham with 2 reins to one bit?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

-Horses with bad ground manners
-harsh bits
-unfitting saddles
-shoes (just my opinion)


----------



## Dresden (Jun 24, 2011)

Jessskater said:


> -Horses with bad ground manners
> -harsh bits
> -unfitting saddles
> -shoes (just my opinion)


Horse shoes or people shoes?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shenandoah (Aug 9, 2010)

Dresden said:


> Horse shoes or people shoes?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Off Topic, but I LOVE riding bareback/barefoot :lol:


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

I dislike shoes as well. I prefer flip flops.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Courtney said:


> I dislike shoes as well. I prefer flip flops.


I prefer to go barefoot, but with all the horses around I don't dare. Especially around the TB, who has aluminum shoes. :wink:


----------



## WhoaNow (Jan 18, 2011)

I thought of another,...,

People who BREED their 'rescue' horses:shock:!!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

WhoaNow said:


> I thought of another,...,
> 
> People who BREED their 'rescue' horses:shock:!!


Agreed, and then criticize those who even THINK about breeding their Registered Purebreds..
Yes, I know, the hypocricy is staggering..:roll:


----------



## WhoaNow (Jan 18, 2011)

Druydess said:


> Agreed, and then criticize those who even THINK about breeding their Registered Purebreds..
> Yes, I know, the hypocricy is staggering..:roll:


Its just *CRAZY* isn't it ?!!!? :think:


----------



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

Obviously horse shoes. :roll:


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

People who are up tight with their horses. Like I pet a horse once and the women went all ape s*** on me "Don't you go pet that horse without my permission!" and such, and I was like chill out! I was just patting its nose, I ain't gonna sue you if it bites me. My apologies, I didn't know simply touching your horse was a sin. I'm gonna pet a horse if I want to. You can just get over it, cause it ain't hurting nothing. 

I understand the not wanting to let anyone else ride it and such, but petting it on the nose for just a few seconds. Sheesh.


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

Kids who are "show kids" who are rich and pampered and always get what they want etc etc. I told one girl that I started riding at age nine and she looked at me like I was insane. She started riding at age three, showing by age 7. She also frequently stops during lessons for stupid reasons. (I'm tiiiired! My stirrups are uneven! Can you check my girth?(We checked it a minute ago and it was insanely tight.)

People who think they are better than you even though you each have strengths. Yes, you ride a 3' 4" courses, but its on a show horse that is absolutely perfect in every way. You also jump ahead a lot, so you're lucky that he is so absolutely perfect. I bet you couldn't ride the height I'm working with on my horse that is far from push button! Also, please stop whining when we work on low jumps and cross rails. Everyone can gain a lot from low jumps!


----------



## thegoldenpony (Mar 5, 2011)

this might get long, i have a lot of pet peeves! :3

-people that aren't experienced enough to be in your lesson and slow everyone down.
-overcrowded lessons.
-if I'm working at the barn and someone tells me that I need to do more work, even though they're sat there talking to their friend or just not doing anything helpful.
-people who don't do any work when supposedly helping out.
-backyard breeding.
-horses that put their head up when I try to put the bit in their mouth and won't stand still when i'm trying to mount.
-people who scream when their horse does something scary. Some people may have reason too but it's not going to help.
-instructors that have you trotting around for half an hour while talking t people on the other sside of the fence. I didn't pay them for that.


riding:
-having my hands too far out and too far down. 
-not having any bend in my elbow.
-when my thumbs are to the side and not up.
-unstable lower legs.

I could go on but it's already long enough, bitchy barns and horses are not good.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

A personal riding pet peeve of mine is that I often catch myself holding the reins with just my fingertips. I am trying to fix that bad habit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jess Angela (Jun 24, 2011)

I am with you Courtney. I am a trainer, and I try to ride my horses first thing in the morning to beat the heat. People can see me riding and come ride only to ask questions about thier own horse! Let me focus and work on my babies! 

The second thing I hate is when other boarders bring kids and kids friends to the barn and let them go horse to horse feeding and petting others horses. Hasn't anyone heard of barn etiquette? Control your children and keep them away from everyones elses horses!


----------

